# Im getting a new engine!!!!!!!



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I was just GIVEN a new live steam engine. It was given to me from Art, Who is probably the nicest person on earth! 

It is an Mkl Roundhouse Engineering Sandy River & Rangely Lakes #24 2-8-2 wheel arrangement. it should get here in 2-3 weeks. I am very excited!!!!

i will sign up to PLS and bring her to the _Turkey Trot_ in november.You know what they say, *"nothing runs like a roundhouse"*

Some info on the Locomotive:-6-2 outside framed chassis with two double acting slide valve cylinders operated by simplified Walschaerts type valve gear. 
Exhaust enhancer. 
Internal gas firing using the ROUNDHOUSE 'FG' gas system. 
Controls fitted as standard are :- steam regulator, safety valve, pressure gauge, displacement lubricator, water gauge, gas regulator and reversing gear. 
Water gauge and top-up system fitted as standard
-6-2 outside framed chassis with two double acting slide valve cylinders operated by simplified Walschaerts type valve gear. 
Exhaust enhancer. 
Internal gas firing using the ROUNDHOUSE 'FG' gas system. 
Controls fitted as standard are :- steam regulator, safety valve, pressure gauge, displacement lubricator, water gauge, gas regulator and reversing gear. 
Water gauge and top-up system fitted as standard


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucky boy!
That gives you a new view of "running live steam" a kind a swiss watch precision!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sure will be better than running my little teapot around in circles at light speed one second, and having it completely stall the next!

i am yery lucky, and very gratefull indeed!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty generous of Art to do this for you!  NOW you're a live steamer  Congratulations.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am happy to be able to call Art one of my close friends. *He is truly a good generous man.* The only complaint would be that he can be a track hog sometimes...............


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you can say that again steve!
to recap, he paid for about $100 of my ruby, he bought me a goodal valve and bottle, sent me 3 large boxes of brass track, (174 feet in total- i sat down and figured it all out one day), he has given me plent of good advice, and now he's giving me one of his engines- and for all this he has not charged me a penny. Art, you are a truly generous man indeed! 
I am very excited for my new engine!

Here is a video of her running recently at Zube park(skip to 7:32)


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Nate!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nate, that is a fantastic gift from Art. He is a very kind and generous man to help you out in such a way. 
Now, you better look after the 2-6-2 and service it well. You are now the official custodian and they don't usually come so easy.

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

WOW!! Nate, that is just plain extraordinary. What a wonderful example Art is giving to all of us in this hobby. Truly fantastic way of sharing the hobby, supporting and teaching younger fellows. Nate, SR&RL #24 is not an ordinary engine, for many years this has been the flagship of Roundhouse. You may find it interesting to know that Roger Laxley, the Company Director of Roundhouse has a larger copy of this engine 



 The #24 has been his favourite, and this is why Roundhouse built this engine, as their top of the line model. For many people it is only a dream, but for you it is going to be a reality, to have one of these! Enjoy it, and be as generous and helpful as Art in the future. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Andrew and Zubi i hope to take her to the turkey trot run at pennsy in november after i sign up as a member there.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

*Sr&rl #24*

Nice Video Zubi. There are several fine examples of Grand Scale models of SR&RL #24. Another beautiful model was made by Dave Skagen up in Washington State. Here is a video of his model:

*



*
Best Wishes,

Ric


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Great photos and video Ric, thank you. I am looking forward to #23 replica being built at Pant workshop of Brecon Mountain Railway. But it is taking time... Still, the Pacific class #2 has been running there for years and it is a beauty. There is something very classy about these 2ft Baldwins. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I have seen that large model of her in a video of the clethorpes light railway before, but had no idea the owner of it was the owner of roundhouse.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nate, next time you are in Wales go to see the #2 (and the parts of SR&RL#23 replica, their future #3) 



 Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

ive never been to wales, but it sure looks cool! ironically, i found out about that place too about a week ago while searching for SR&RL 24 on youbube. too bad they arent making number 24 also.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate;

Congratulations. I am supposing that "youbube" is a typo for _youtube_. But it made me think that "You just might be a ******* if you post your videos to "yoububa!"

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is a video art made me of how to run the sandy river. this is the first of 4 tutorials. he is working on uploading the rest.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

second part


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

third part


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nate, I just looked at your ID and you are a 'senior member'!! I'm amazed at how quickly people age these days;-)... More seriously, congratulations! You are very active and full of passion. Have you thought of starting a website or a blog on 'live steam' matters? You could feature there such video's as these kindly made for you by Art, With best wishes from Tokyo - after a major power outage today - does not happen often here! Zubi


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

4th part





I WILL oaplologize for shaky video. Hope it helps Nate when he gets her.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks Art. i am just araid that if i tried to bend the whistle upright, it would snap off. on thing i found a little odd is that the rversing rod is on the left side of the cab, as it is standard practice in the USA at least, to have the reverser/johnson bar on the right side of the cab. i am not exactly sure where the sight glass is, as it was a little blurry. about how far was the throttle open? I am very excited to get my engine.

Thanks, Nate


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> thanks Art. i am just araid that if i tried to bend the whistle upright, it would snap off. on thing i found a little odd is that the rversing rod is on the left side of the cab, as it is standard practice in the USA at least, to have the reverser/johnson bar on the right side of the cab. i am not exactly sure where the sight glass is, as it was a little blurry. about how far was the throttle open? I am very excited to get my engine.
> 
> Thanks, Nate


Nate,I had barely opend the throttle. At first when the loco tried to start moving and was jerlking a little. The front bogie was not on thet rollers.
Site glass on left side of cab just to the right of theservo for reverser.
If the whistle is brass and I thinhk it is, I will check to see.
Dont worry about a little cosmetic stufff right now.
As I mentioned in email and on video, the fuel is very quiet coming into engine, needed tthe fire under neath before turning on fuel.
Art


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

It will be nice to have an engine that runs well. ruby has two speeds: stopped, and light speed! oh, this is how accucraft build a ruby.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was recently accused by a certain member on this forum as being a "whinning old man" - however, in view of the above comments I think perhaps the time has come to pass that unwanted accolade on to it's next worthy recipient.

I know nothing of Art - who he is or how old he is - except for his obvious generosity, but for anyone contemplating 'moving on' from live steam for whatever reason, what better way could there be of disposing of unwanted stock than passing it along to someone who will obviously appreciate it.

I see far too many cases of people donating stuff to clubs and various organizations with the best of intentions - only to have it siezed upon by quick acting vultures eager to make a fast buck.

Surely this has to be a better way? - Good luck to Art and Nate!

EDIT - Just to clarify - my reference to "the above comments" refered of course, to the deleted post.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

wait.. how did you post with just one smiley? when i try that, it says message is too short.


now lets get back to the subject of this thread. my new engine!!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Wisdom Nate, wisdom. 

Andrew


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

John 842 said:


> I was recently accused by a certain member on this forum as being a "whinning old man" - however, in view of the above comments I think perhaps the time has come to pass that unwanted accolade on to it's next worthy recipient.
> 
> I know nothing of Art - who he is or how old he is - except for his obvious generosity, but for anyone contemplating 'moving on' from live steam for whatever reason, what better way could there be of disposing of unwanted stock than passing it along to someone who will obviously appreciate it.
> 
> ...


John
I am 81 years old and not planning on leaving the hobby until the Man Upstairs takes me home. I have two of the SRRL's and I have talked with Nate's mom a couple of times. What she tells me of Nate and his hardwork at school and making extra money to fund his hobby, lead me to believe he deserved a break.
I find his comments for someone his age, quite enlighting. No Pokemon search, just having fun.
I consider myself luck to have someone that will appreciate the loco.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks art.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art, what is the most amount of cars you have ever pulled with her?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

artgibson said:


> John
> I am 81 years old and not planning on leaving the hobby until the Man Upstairs takes me home. I have two of the SRRL's and I have talked with Nate's mom a couple of times. What she tells me of Nate and his hardwork at school and making extra money to fund his hobby, lead me to believe he deserved a break.
> I find his comments for someone his age, quite enlighting. No Pokemon search, just having fun.
> I consider myself luck to have someone that will appreciate the loco.


Art,

Thank you for this post explaining your situation regarding Nate and #24. 

My childhood story of my entry into the live steam hobby and that of Nate are almost parallel. I'm a youngster at 73 years old (compared to Art )and my first steam engine was a Little Engines 1" scale 0-4-0 tank engine. This was April 1956 at a hobby show here in Los Angeles. My Dad and I spotted a booth where Little Engines products were displayed and Irene Lewis was in the booth (As many of you "old timers in the live steam hobby", Martin Lewis founded Little Engines in 1938). 

I was only 12 at the time, younger than Nate. My benefactor for this engine was my grandfather. He grew up poor, but eventually became president of his own drop forging plant in Los Angeles (it's still there!). My Dad and Grandfather said they would help me to build this engine (both were machinists and die sinkers) from a kit. I earned money to pay for this kit by doing lawns in the neighborhood and odd chores (and lots of help from both my Dad and Grandfather with "some funds"). I still have passion for the hobby 60+ years later and still doing it! The only change is that I'm now doing 1/8th scale and have been for over 36 years .

Art and Nate have a unique friendship. Thanks again Art for what you are doing for the hobby. AND Nate !


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks gary


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Art, what is the most amount of cars you have ever pulled with her?


Nate
I have pulled about six or eight LGB passenger cars. It will pull way maore than that. You can see from Steve's egine pulling what he had behind his and his throttle was barely opened.
You won"t have to worry about too many cars.
I plan on shipping the loco tommorow.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're a good man Art Gibson!!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks art. i am very excited!!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> You're a good man Art Gibson!!


Thanks Dwight and all the rest that have and are making this journey a very favorable one.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Dwight Ennis said:


> You're a good man Art Gibson!!


you can say that again!


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

artgibson said:


> John
> I am 81 years old and not planning on leaving the hobby until the Man Upstairs takes me home. I have two of the SRRL's and I have talked with Nate's mom a couple of times. What she tells me of Nate and his hardwork at school and making extra money to fund his hobby, lead me to believe he deserved a break.
> I find his comments for someone his age, quite enlighting. No Pokemon search, just having fun.
> I consider myself luck to have someone that will appreciate the loco.


Art - many thanks for replying to my post and filling in some of the back story to this thread. 

As Nate said himself, such passion for trains is a little unusual among people of his age - so I think folks contributing as you have done, is more effective than many people realise for the future of our hobby. 

More power to ya! ....


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you to all who have congrulated and helped me. Art is surely a very generous and kind man


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I really applaud Art for helping a young model railroader out. I have had several people be very generous for me as well and I also really appreciate it. If we all can just influence a couple younger ones to get into the hobby, it does so much more than anything else we can do to promote the hobby. Even though the electronics will be his future, no stopping that part, having a hobby to fall back on is very healthy and learning about live steam, building a railway to run on, teaches so much more than any tablet or computer can. I hope I get to raise steam with him at a future event, maybe even out east as we have family in Erie, PA, so making it to the PLS track or Cabin Fever isnt out of the question in the near future now that I have a stable job. I hope that even as Nate gets older and cars, girls, college and starting his adult life steal time away from the trains, he will stay active in some shape or form till life allows more time and money for trains again. Now lets all go play with trains! Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. i am very excited for my engine!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

She's in the mail! should get here wednesday!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Today is the day! fedex says shes out for delivery!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey! there is a van pulled up outside and...

Andrew


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I just ran it for the first time! a very beatiful engine! a few adjustments were needed, and she ran fine. all she needs is a new goodal and pressure gauge, and she should run like new!

THANK YOU ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> I just ran it for the first time! a very beatiful engine! a few adjustments were needed, and she ran fine. all she needs is a new goodal and pressure gauge, and she should run like new!
> 
> THANK YOU ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nate
The pressure gauge has been working fine. I did not use the goodallvalve.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art, again THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!

Art, i did a test with the air compressor and now the gauge is fine. i just need a new goodall. thanl you very much!!!!!!!!!! 

nate


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

piiiiiiicccccsssss,please!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Art, again THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!
> 
> Art, i did a test with the air compressor and now the gauge is fine. i just need a new goodall. thanl you very much!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nate


Nate
Did you try to soak the Goodall valve isn spmething that might loosen the valve? Since it had not been used in a long time, it might just need to be loosened. WD40 or light machine oil.
Just a thought.

BTW, Neighbor used the larger landscape blocks around her front garde, They would make great ground level for your tracks. Your legs and back are still young enough for ground level tracking.
All of John Frank's track is flat on ground. Looks and runs trains great.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't need a new goodall valve. You need to replace the small plastic flexible tubing on the valve stem. It's the only moving part on the thing. If the valve is not used for some time the tube can dry out and may possibly be stuck to the valve stem. Cut the tube off the stem. If it's dried onto the stem some emery paper or something to clean it until the stem is clean and shiny. you want a smooth surface.

You can test the valve by trying it. Plug the pump bottle pipe into the valve, outside the loco, and try a few pumps. You'll immediately get the principle of the valve. You should also be able to tell if the plastic tube is working properly. No matter though, you should go ahead and replace the tube just cause it's a good idea to do it occasionally, especially if it's not been your loco and you have no idea how long since the valve was serviced. 

Tube type? It's the same type used for a fuel line. Someone else can pipe in with the tech specs. It's something I bought once, 3'-5', and never had to buy again - I think I've used about 6" inches in 18 years.

To replace the tube, cut a piece of tubing to fit the stem as the old one fit. The tube should just fit comfortably on the stem. Not too loose and not too tight. Too loose and it will not seal and there will be constant escape of steam from the goodall valve. To tight and no amount of bottle and hand pump developed pressure will lift the tube from the stem to allow water into the boiler. Also, the tubing should not be a perfect length so it's tight against the top and bottom collar. There must be a space so the water can pass between the tube and the collar, couple mm is plenty. Test the valve with the new tube on it to see if it's functioning properly. Oh, make sure that the cut ends of the tube are flat and that the tube length is totally uniform. If you cut the tube on a flat surface and it crimps as you cut it it will not cut straight. I put something like a wooden dowel, just ever so slightly larger than the ID, in the tube and rotate the tube under the blade with the blade/knife fixed in a vise or clamped to something. I'm sure others have all sort of ways they straight cut small diameter tube. IF you have to make ten tries to get one piece right, well, the tube is really cheap. 

You never really need to replace a goodall valve only the tube. Over time heat and flexing can take their toll and steam escaping will let you know it needs service. Some steam and bubbling from the valve when you first raise steam is to be expected. It's when it doesn't stop shortly then service is needed. 

Also, you might want to replace the o-ring as well. Same issues with its age. Remember, when you tighten the goodall valve it should be just snug, not fully tightened down, Too tight will flatten the o-ruing and it will not seal. A good method for tightening is to hand tighten so you just feel the first resistence of contact and stop. Raise steam. Steam will escape at the o-ring. Hand tighten it further just until the steam escape stops and no further - you'll probably want a cloth or glove for this step or it's an opportunity to experience a great lesson on the relationship between something very hot and skin. 

Are you going to replace your rabbit with another? Maybe it's time for a dog? It can follow you around, go steaming with you too. Nothing against rabbits, I'm just a dog type. I have one very firm rule for a dog - big enough so I do not have to bend over to pet it.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

lotsasteam said:


> piiiiiiicccccsssss,please!


 
your request has been granted! 

as for the goodal, Chris, it is not a standard one. it is this ginourmos brass thing ,and i tried to take it apart, but it is STUCK oh well, i did fix it though from leaking until i get a new one- i shoves some plumbers putty up in it, and it stopped the leak. now she runs without a flaw!! 

art, what is that big metal thingy on top of the coal load for??

again, THANKS ART!!!

(sory for quality of pictue. it is nighttime and im tired, and i brought her up and sat it on the mantle. It would be a crime to not show off a beutiful engine!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> You don't need a new goodall valve. You need to replace the small plastic flexible tubing on the valve stem. It's the only moving part on the thing. If the valve is not used for some time the tube can dry out and may possibly be stuck to the valve stem. Cut the tube off the stem. If it's dried onto the stem some emery paper or something to clean it until the stem is clean and shiny. you want a smooth surface.
> 
> You can test the valve by trying it. Plug the pump bottle pipe into the valve, outside the loco, and try a few pumps. You'll immediately get the principle of the valve. You should also be able to tell if the plastic tube is working properly. No matter though, you should go ahead and replace the tube just cause it's a good idea to do it occasionally, especially if it's not been your loco and you have no idea how long since the valve was serviced.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott,
I knew there was something you could do besiids replacing the whole vale.
Nate wuill be able to follow your instructions i am sure.
He must be busy with the engine now.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> your request has been granted!
> 
> as for the goodal, Chris, it is not a standard one. it is this ginourmos brass thing ,and i tried to take it apart, but it is STUCK oh well, i did fix it though from leaking until i get a new one- i shoves some plumbers putty up in it, and it stopped the leak. now she runs without a flaw!!
> 
> ...


Nate
The coal load just lifts out and exposes the pipe tha can be used for the pump in tender. Also that is where you would put the r?c equippment.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> your request has been granted!
> 
> as for the goodal, Chris, it is not a standard one. it is this ginourmos brass thing ,and i tried to take it apart, but it is STUCK oh well, i did fix it though from leaking until i get a new one- i shoves some plumbers putty up in it, and it stopped the leak. now she runs without a flaw!!
> 
> ...



Nate
Be careful about using forign material that might get into boiler.
Dont try to chane the build of the engine. I know you are excited,but all you have to do is remove the goodall vale. Let the engine cool down and refill with water. It does not take that long to refire the engine and it gives youa chance to put lub oil in her.
The engine is probably 20 years old.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Nate. So it's pretty obvious I don't know nothin' 'bout that fangled locomo ya got there. So... never mind.

Notwithstanding....If it's not anything like a Goodall Valve what is it? Obviously it's a filler valve. But, will Mr Goodall be upset with using his name if it isn't his design?


What does RH supply now-a-days for a filler valve on new locomotives?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
You have graduated from a VW (Ruby) to a Rolls Royce (your Roundhouse). Don't mess with it. Listen to Art and do exactly as he says. IF you have questions, ask Art FIRST before doing anything. You might damage this baby AND it could be costly (like lots of this $$$$$$$$$$$). Congrats on your new engine .


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tube type? I think it is 'silicone tube'. Available in several different diameters and wall thickness. Very flexible with heat and freezing tolerance. 
Also works well for some flexible drive shaft applications on 'sparkies'. (please forgive me, for I have uttered a forbidden word in the Live Steam category) 

Andrew


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Chris Scott said:


> Are you going to replace your rabbit with another? Maybe it's time for a dog? It can follow you around, go steaming with you too. Nothing against rabbits, I'm just a dog type. I have one very firm rule for a dog - big enough so I do not have to bend over to pet it.


Chris, we have a dog. a 95 pound yellow lab. he is scared to DEATH of my ruby! our rabbit was a really small one, and if we were to get another i want ine if those HUGE ones

Art, i was worried about the plumbers putty heating up and getting inthe boiler, but luckily this didnt happen. i removed the putty and soaked it in this stuff called "Bolt Off" this seems to have helped as the steam leak isnt is bad.havent been able to test the R/C yet because of the fact my 
batteries are dead!
here are some pictures of the valve:


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Nate,
that hex bit at the top is the Goodall valve. If you unscrew that from the plug you will see the working parts at the bottom. The silicon tube will possibly be perished and need renewing.

If you can not get any near you the right size see Jason K. He's THE MAN. Just got some bits sent to me in the UK from him. Excelent service.

DougieL


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

doug, i tried as hard as i could to remove it, but it will not come off. i think that the easiest route will be to order a new valve.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, Before you order a new valvese if you can wrap the valve and put in a vise. then try to turn using a wrench that fits the top. 
BTW the little dingy on top of the coal must be something that I do not know. Steve's has it as well. Could be just to use to remove the coal load from the tender.
Art

Nate
Wrap the large part of the valve. As long as you donot damage the threads ,I dont think you will hurt the valve itself.
Art


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Art, Nate,
the "thingy" on top of the coal could be the aerial for the R/C. Some of the early ones had 40Mhz radio's fitted. An attempt to stop glitching was to put a rod with a circle on the end on top of the coal. The other end ran down through the coal and was attached to the antenna of the receiver.

Not needed with 2.4Ghz.

DougieL


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiel said:


> Art, Nate,
> the "thingy" on top of the coal could be the aerial for the R/C. Some of the early ones had 40Mhz radio's fitted. An attempt to stop glitching was to put a rod with a circle on the end on top of the coal. The other end ran down through the coal and was attached to the antenna of the receiver.
> 
> Not needed with 2.4Ghz.
> ...


 Had not thought about that. I think one of my SRRL's had the 40mhz and this one has the 2.4.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Tube type? I think it is 'silicone tube'. Available in several different diameters and wall thickness. Very flexible with heat and freezing tolerance.
> Also works well for some flexible drive shaft applications on 'sparkies'. (please forgive me, for I have uttered a forbidden word in the Live Steam category)
> 
> Andrew


That silicon tube is used for fuel tube on model aircraft and cars, so you find it at your local R/C store.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

guys, sorry for delayed responce. i got the top part of finally and it is indeed a goodal, and the silicone tubing has gone bad. i am leaving for the fall TCA show (aka the largest train show east of the missisippi) in about 3 minute. i hope to get some cars there.  

happy steamin',

nate


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the "Thingy" on top of the coal load is the old RC antenna for the RC that came originally from the factory installed if ordered that way. Then along came the much better digital RC's and it was much easier to just leave the old antenna in place.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is great looking engine. That will give you many years of fun. I sure hope my son has the same enthusiasm as you when it comes to trains, especially live steam. Its a great hobby with great people. I cant believe the friends I have made over the years. I sure hope you can make it to Scranton in February and run your new addition.


----------

